# DTG Vs Print & cut on Roland (for black)



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Right now which one should I go for?

The white underbase gives a rubbery feeling on dark tshirts. Its the same with Roland print and cut but the fastness guarantee is there for 1 year.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a roland versacamm and use the opaque solutions from imprintables and it has much less of a rubbery feel to it than most print / cut heat transfer matrerial I have seen. I went with the roland because of its versatility.


----------

